# Welche AiO für i7 4790k?



## janni851 (19. März 2019)

*Welche AiO für i7 4790k?*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich plane aktuell meine Hardware von einem Corsair Vengeance C70 in ein Air 540 umzuziehen, da der PC so Platz auf meinem TV Board finden kann. Da aber so hinten zur Wand etwas wenig Platz ist, stellt sich für mich die Frage ob ich nicht die CPU mit einer AiO Wakü kühle.

Daher hier die Frage: Was ist ausreichend und was ist empfehlenswert? Budgetmäßig dachte ich so an 130€-150€.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe vorab!

Grüß

Janni851


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## INU.ID (19. März 2019)

*AW: Welche AiO für i7 4790k?*

Ich denke ab 240mm bist du auf der sicheren Seite. Und empfehlenswert ist es darauf zu achten, dass der Radiator aus Kupfer ist, damit man kein Aluminium im Kreislauf hat.

Beispiel: Alphacool Eisbaer LT240 (11445)

Bzw alle Modelle mit Kupfer-Radiator: Komplettsets im Preisvergleich


----------



## janni851 (19. März 2019)

*AW: Welche AiO für i7 4790k?*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich denke ab 240mm bist du auf der sicheren Seite. Und empfehlenswert ist es darauf zu achten, dass der Radiator aus Kupfer ist, damit man kein Aluminium im Kreislauf hat.
> 
> Beispiel: Alphacool Eisbaer LT240 (11445)
> 
> Bzw alle Modelle mit Kupfer-Radiator: Komplettsets im Preisvergleich



Super, danke dir! Die Alphacool sieht ja schon top aus, ich denke, die werde ich nehmen. 

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## INU.ID (19. März 2019)

*AW: Welche AiO für i7 4790k?*

Bei deinem Budget, und wenn der Platz im Gehäuse es hergibt, kann es ja auch noch eine Nummer größer sein:

Alphacool Eisbaer LT360 (11446)

Und vielleicht ist eine andere Pumpe/Kühler auch noch interessant: Alphacool Eisbaer 280 (11287)

Und selbst die Variante mit 420 Radiator (3x 140mm) wäre noch im Budget: Alphacool Eisbaer 420 (11390)

Je größer desto langsamer können die Lüfter drehen = desto leiser wird auch noch unter Vollast gekühlt. Und vielleicht willst du später ja doch noch mal einen GPU-Kühler mit in den Kreislauf aufnehmen - oder im nächsten PC eine CPU mit 8 oder 16 Kernen kühlen, ohne wieder eine neue WaKü kaufen zu müssen...


----------



## janni851 (19. März 2019)

*Welche AiO für i7 4790k?*

Sehe ich das richtig das die LT quasi eine “Lite” Version der Eisbär ist?

Ich habe schon dem Gedanken im Kopf auf die dritte Ryzen Generation zu gehen. Da wäre der 360er Radiator bestimmt sinnvoll oder? Bekomme ich den denn in das Gehäuse rein? So groß ist es ja nun doch nicht.

Edit: In den Deckel passt wohl maximal ein 280er. Würde das für einen aktuellen Ryzen reichen? Ich hoffe nicht das die neuen mehr Abwärme erzeugen.

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## shootme55 (19. März 2019)

*AW: Welche AiO für i7 4790k?*

Ein 280er reicht für jeden Ryzen. Ich betreib damit einen Threadripper 1950x


----------



## derschweizer (20. März 2019)

*AW: Welche AiO für i7 4790k?*

Eine aio  Corsair h115i ist also nicht so empfehlendswert?


----------



## IICARUS (20. März 2019)

*AW: Welche AiO für i7 4790k?*

Der Corsair h115i ist auch ein gute AIO und vorallem weil hier noch eine Software dazu kommt.

Beim Alphacool ist besser das die Anschlüsse geschraubt sind und es sich um ganz normale Radiatoren handelt was für custom Wakü auch verwendet werden. So kann das ganze falls doch irgendwann auf custom Wakü umgestiegen werden soll einfach mit übernommen werden. Außerdem lassen sich die AIOs von Alphacool leicht durch die Schnellkupplungen erweitern. Mit ALC lassen sich die Schläuche bezüglich  Wartungsarbeit besser und einfacher austauschen.


----------



## janni851 (20. März 2019)

*AW: Welche AiO für i7 4790k?*

Vielen Dank nochmal für die Unterstützung. Ich habe die AiO in der 280er Ausführung sowie das Gehäuse bestellt. Hoffentlich lässt alles zusammen  freu mich schon aufs umbauen. 

Grüße

Janni851


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## INU.ID (20. März 2019)

*AW: Welche AiO für i7 4790k?*



derschweizer schrieb:


> Eine aio  Corsair h115i ist also nicht so empfehlendswert?


Corsair verbaut leider immer noch ausschließlich Radiatoren aus Aluminium. Und da der CPU-Kühler quasi immer aus Kupfer ist, reagieren die beiden Metalle über das Wasser miteinander, was dann mit der Zeit durchaus kritisch werden kann.

So sah es zb. bei meiner Corsair H100 aus: CPU-Kühlkörper nach 5-6 Jahren säubern bzw. "Gammel" entfernen (Corsair H100)


----------



## sebgerken (21. März 2019)

*AW: Welche AiO für i7 4790k?*

Werden die dann auch undicht? Habe eine corsair Kühlung drin seit kurzem. Einzige Sorge ist, dass die undicht wird und die restliche Hardware zerstört. 
Wenn nach so vielen Jahren die Kühlung nicht mehr ausreicht, kaufe ich einfach eine neue, so teuer sind die ja auch nicht...


----------



## derschweizer (21. März 2019)

*AW: Welche AiO für i7 4790k?*

Das wollte mein Aufrüsterherz hören, meine Specs sind ja ersichlich, bekommt man nen einmeinigen Ratschlag zum verbessern, oder scheiden sich da die Geister.

Ne AOI wäre schon wieder cool, aber dann bitte mit Kupferplatte.
Hab vor kurzem glaub mal was von Asus gelesen, und habe ja nen PC im Asus Strix “Style“.

Und bitte nicht totschlagen, aber mit der eigenen Wasserkühlung hab ich nicht mehr den wihl....
also ist mir zu aufwendig.

merci für eure Vorschläge, 

muss ich die CPU eigentlich speziell erwärmen beim lösen des h115i ?

Hab vor einem Jahr glaub alles frisiert mit Metallpaste......

thanks
derschweizerberliner

sorry janni851 für meine Frage in deinem Thread......


----------



## derschweizer (22. März 2019)

*AW: Welche AiO für i7 4790k?*

Ist diese vom Material empfehlendswerter?

Array


----------



## janni851 (17. April 2019)

*AW: Welche AiO für i7 4790k?*

Hallo INU.ID,

Ich habe nochmal eine Frage. Ich habe die Pumpe der Wasserkühlung an CPU_Fan1 angeschlossen, die beiden Lüfter per Y-Kabel an CPU_Fan2. Ist das mit der Pumpe so richtig? Ich habe auf dem MSI Z97 Gaming 7 keinen Pump_Fan Anschluss, wie es ihn heute öfter gibt. 

Ich habe auch mal ein Foto von einem Primedurchlauf angefügt. Denke aber die Temperaturen passen so, oder? 

Grüße Janni851




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (17. April 2019)

*AW: Welche AiO für i7 4790k?*

Temperaturen passen und du solltest reale Temperaturen mit Anwendungen und Spiele testen.
Denn Temperaturen die mit Prime95 zustande kommen sind  irrelevant, da solch eine Auslastung real nie anliegen wird.

Kannst die Pumpe so anschließen, musst nur darauf achten das die Pumpe mit voller Drehzahl immer läuft und nicht per Temperatur geregelt wird. Im Rechner meines Sohnes haben wir die Pumpe auf seinem Z87 Board auch so angeschlossen, da er auch keine extra Anschluss dazu hat.


----------



## Narbennarr (18. April 2019)

*AW: Welche AiO für i7 4790k?*

Die Pumpenanschlüsse sind eh nur ganz normale Lüfteranschlüsse mit nem anderen Namen. Wenns hochkommt lassen die sich nich regeln oder stellen n paar Watt mehr bereit, sonst aber auch nix


----------



## janni851 (18. April 2019)

*AW: Welche AiO für i7 4790k?*

Danke euch für die Antworten 

Werde heute Abend mal ne runde zocken und dann schaun, wie sich die Temperaturen entwickeln. 

Grüße Janni851


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Plasmadampfer (18. April 2019)

*AW: Welche AiO für i7 4790k?*

Solides Bild. Ich habe die Pumpe meiner AiO Corsair H100 an einem unregelbaren PWR Anschluss auf ASRock Z77 Extreme 4. Die beiden 120er FANs am Radiator unter der Decke unterm Radiator habe ich an CPU FAN 1+2 angeschlossen. Die laufen beide mit Silent Wings 2 120er vom BIOS gesteuert auf knapp 800 RPM. Erst ab 65 Grad drehen die höher. Das schafft der I7-3770K aber nicht im realen Betrieb über 65 Grad zu kommen. Bei 24h Prime95 kratzt der die 65 Grad gerade so an.

Alles Roger mit deinem Computer, hoffentlich auch Rock Stable.


----------



## janni851 (6. Juni 2019)

*AW: Welche AiO für i7 4790k?*

Moin,

greife den Thread nochmal auf, da ich eine Frage habe, vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen.

Ich habe mir für meine AIO zwei NB E-Loops gekauft um diese auf dem Radiator zu montieren, ausblasend.

Jetzt werden die E-Loops ja etwas anders montiert. Ich vermute, dass ich die Kontermutter bei Montage am Radiator weglasse und die Schraube der E-Loops so in das Gewinde des Radiators Schraube oder? Andernfalls wäre die Kontermutter ja dazwischen.

Wäre top wenn jemand kurz dazu was sagen könnte 

Grüße

Janni851 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

